# Recommend Solution for Cracked Screen



## Shawn (Jul 11, 2011)

So my son dropped his TBOLT with a case and still cracked the screen. I thought I selected insurance on our 3 TBOLTS, but alas my bad I didn't.

So I have a few options, replace the screen but I am much more a software guy than hardware.

Another option is to buy a cheaper older android for him.

What would you recommend?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Depends on your son's age I would say younger than 10-12 I would get an older cheaper android, just my $0.02. Whichever you do, be sure to get insurance on all of your phones.

You could order a replacement screen and fix it that way. I cracked the screen on my INC and I was able to replace that for about $80 total. It really isn't very hard at all, you just have to take your time taking it apart, don't lose the little screws, and just make minor mental notes of where the cables plug into.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a video out on youtube showing how to replace the screen. 




If you wanna go cheaper I would go with the incredible. I loved that phone. I don't think it is a "cheap" android phone but really nice and reliable


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Get the ins online, wait a few days then send it in for repair. But just for future referance, always get ins on all your devices. if their worth anything over a few hundred bucks, the 5 bucks a month is tottally worth it imho

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.htc.com/us/support/service-and-repair


----------



## Shawn (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Will look at the video later. I agree with the insurance, I have always got insurance on my phones. Somehow I accidentally did not order it this time.

Haha will not try the add insurance and then claim a few days later. I will have to sick it up.


----------

